# Volkswagen CC



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Great choice pal! :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Bruce, I have the VAG-COM software and CANBUS cable left over from my R32, so if you want to do any fun stuff like disable the DRL's or enable the windows/sunroof via the remote, hit me up and I can help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer...I really appreciate it and will keep it in mind. I forgot to mention that my GTI will be white as well.

Your CC looks really nice! Did the dealer chrome those wheels or do they come from the factory that way? :dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Says the guy who "popped" for the super duper 328 model. I see10 of 'em (328"s) every day (mostly driven by girls) for one CC. Rethink the "cheap" and "mass-produced" comment. That's the pot/kettle right there.
> .
> You guys realize this is what gives people bad impressions of BMW drivers. Perfect example, right here.


Agreed. You bought a pretty damn rare car. I see few CCs and even fewer with the V6 and 4 motion. That's a high level combo. If you like it, then that's what's important. They are nicely assembled cars and contrary to some here, i found the interior pretty cavernous.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Agreed. You bought a pretty damn rare car. I see few CCs and even fewer with the V6 and 4 motion. That's a high level combo. If you like it, then that's what's important. They are nicely assembled cars and contrary to some here, i found the interior pretty cavernous.


I really like the look of the CC, and I would have no problem considering one for my next car. However, one thing about VW that has been bothering me lately is that they make it really hard to find a car the way I'd like it. I have several options that I want in my next car, and I can't find a way to get them all in the CC: manual, leather, navigation, bluetooth, xenon lights, sunroof. I can't find a configuration that lets you get all of those... manual means base model with no sunroof, nav or xenons, and trying to get those options requires a higher trim level that is not available with manual.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

SARAFIL said:


> I really like the look of the CC, and I would have no problem considering one for my next car. However, one thing about VW that has been bothering me lately is that they make it really hard to find a car the way I'd like it. I have several options that I want in my next car, and I can't find a way to get them all in the CC: manual, leather, navigation, bluetooth, xenon lights, sunroof. I can't find a configuration that lets you get all of those... manual means base model with no sunroof, nav or xenons, and trying to get those options requires a higher trim level that is not available with manual.


Agreed - I wanted a GTI with DSG, classic cloth seats, premium audio and nav but the premium audio was only available with the "Autobahn" package which had the leather that I didn't want...


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> I really like the look of the CC, and I would have no problem considering one for my next car. However, one thing about VW that has been bothering me lately is that they make it really hard to find a car the way I'd like it. I have several options that I want in my next car, and I can't find a way to get them all in the CC: manual, leather, navigation, bluetooth, xenon lights, sunroof. I can't find a configuration that lets you get all of those... manual means base model with no sunroof, nav or xenons, and trying to get those options requires a higher trim level that is not available with manual.


the GTI autobahn will give you what you want w/ a manual trans. Hard to get a hold of one though as its the most expensive trim level and dealers rarely stock them. I came very close to getting one, but ended up ordering a 335i instead. Still waffling though :dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> I really like the look of the CC, and I would have no problem considering one for my next car. However, one thing about VW that has been bothering me lately is that they make it really hard to find a car the way I'd like it. I have several options that I want in my next car, and I can't find a way to get them all in the CC: manual, leather, navigation, bluetooth, xenon lights, sunroof. I can't find a configuration that lets you get all of those... manual means base model with no sunroof, nav or xenons, and trying to get those options requires a higher trim level that is not available with manual.


Yeah, VW isn't really like BMW/Mini. You can't order it your way. As far as I know you can actually order one though...which is impossible with a Lexus and I've not heard of any ala carte ordering with Infiniti.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

BruceX3 said:


> Thanks for the offer...I really appreciate it and will keep it in mind. I forgot to mention that my GTI will be white as well.
> 
> Your CC looks really nice! Did the dealer chrome those wheels or do they come from the factory that way? :dunno:


Thanks. They are the factory polished "Interlagos" wheels that came with the car.



blueguydotcom said:


> Agreed. You bought a pretty damn rare car. I see few CCs and even fewer with the V6 and 4 motion. That's a high level combo. If you like it, then that's what's important. They are nicely assembled cars and contrary to some here, i found the interior pretty cavernous.


Thanks. I actually had to order it, last August because as you point out there are none in So Cal... and only a couple in the western states at all.



SARAFIL said:


> I really like the look of the CC, and I would have no problem considering one for my next car. However, one thing about VW that has been bothering me lately is that they make it really hard to find a car the way I'd like it. I have several options that I want in my next car, and I can't find a way to get them all in the CC: manual, leather, navigation, bluetooth, xenon lights, sunroof. I can't find a configuration that lets you get all of those... manual means base model with no sunroof, nav or xenons, and trying to get those options requires a higher trim level that is not available with manual.


Insert Kalahari Beige comment here. 
Yeah, I got lucky and wanted all the "stuff" so it worked out with me. VW definitely separates the trim levels...manuals = base car only.

When I started looking around, it was hard to find a fully equipped sedan with that was not FWD that I liked. I wanted high content - stuff like Xenons W/AFS, cooled seats, sat/nav w/hdd & traffic, sunshade, rear camera, leather, park sensors, etc.
I'm obviously a big VAG guy, but the R32 was a little too juvenile for me...and I screwed it up when I modded the suspension for track use.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

bmw325 said:


> the GTI autobahn will give you what you want w/ a manual trans. Hard to get a hold of one though as its the most expensive trim level and dealers rarely stock them. I came very close to getting one, but ended up ordering a 335i instead. Still waffling though :dunno:


Made a brief visit to a VW dealer last week, and they had a Dark Blue GTI w/ Autobahn package on the lot. Interesting, will have to drive one at some point, but not quite in the market yet.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Yeah, VW isn't really like BMW/Mini. You can't order it your way. As far as I know you can actually order one though...which is impossible with a Lexus and I've not heard of any ala carte ordering with Infiniti.


Speaking of: I had actually put a deposit on a C63 Benz with cloth seats in pearl beige metallic, P31 performance pack, limited slip, Xenons. The dealer called me back and gave me one shot to cancel the order a couple of days later. They explained that I had to agree in writing not to rescind the contract because they would not be able to sell a beige C63 with cloth seats and no Nav if I backed out - so they needed $5k more up front, non refundable.

And - they were not sure that the beige was available (even though it was on the website) because they had never seen one and they were one of the largest AMG dealers in the USA.

That plus the $75k window sticker (that includes $2200 in gas guzzler tax) was enough to change my mind. 
.


----------

